# Do any of you give your long coat Ch's Heartgard?



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am having to change my guys to something besides Interceptor and bought some heartgard but have since talked to some people that it is dangerous for any long coated breed not just collies and shelties? I was wondering if anyone had heard this and if anyone gives this to their long coats without issue?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I've always used this on my Chi's w/o any issues at all.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Do you use the topical or the oral one's? You said used "on" them so wasnt sure?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oral. I split one between two of them. I know vets say "no" but I don't believe they inject every single tablet with a needle. (why would a vet encourage splitting--they'd loose money LOL) Just in case I split in it half both ways & one dog gets a section from every side of the tablet. I also do them every other month during warmer seasons ONLY. I think this year I started at the end of June or beginning of July because we kept having cold nights. If it drops below 60 it interupts the cycle of the heartworm. So my lot only had 2 doses this year. LOL I'm a minimalist with any sort of pesticide/treatement but the 99% it still covers doing it bimonthly I am ok with.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I heard that it was the type of tablet it is and it is not evenly distributed or it cannot promise to be as they may not get enough with one and the other is more like doubled up. Not sure how I feel about that but with that being said it being up to 25lbs and my guys being around 4lbs it does worry me :-(


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't think a tablet would be double the med in one. The concern is if (IF) the correct dose of med is injected into each tablet they would not get any in one half & the med would go to the dog getting the other half. This is why, JUST IN CASE, I split in two ways & give a section from all sides to my dogs. LOL Probably unnecessary but....

I have some smaller ones too & puppies in the past I've done this with & have had zero problems. But the fact it treats "up to 25lbs"...that is why I do split.


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yoshismom said:


> I am having to change my guys to something besides Interceptor and bought some heartgard but have since talked to some people that it is dangerous for any long coated breed not just collies and shelties? I was wondering if anyone had heard this and if anyone gives this to their long coats without issue?


My long coat gets the chewable version & he hasn't had a problem either. I haven't heard about this but will check with my vet when we go next.


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

My vet wanted me to give to entire thing to Tiki. She refused to eat it even though I broke it up into pieces. She didn't want anything to do with it at all. Every time she has got meds from to vet of any kind she gets sick. I think because the meds are too strong for her, she is just so small. Last time we went they gave her meds so help with getting sick and it helped. We have had to go to the vet extra too because they don't want to give her too much at once. So her shots have been done one at a time. I was worried about the heart guard too because it is so much.... But she just won't eat it so I am not sure what we are going to do about it at this point. Need to talk to the vet when we go back.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

My vet doesn't recommend the chewables for their tiny patients. They recommend Revolution, which is a topical treatment, as it comes in a dose designed for dogs from 1-5lbs. I use that on Taz but not year round. The vet recommends year round use but I don't use it during the months when we have freezing temperatures at night.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I givse my dogs heartgard plus, I believe. I only start in May IF I see mosquitoes during April. You have to remember that the May dose catches April bites/infection. I quit as soon as possisble--this month. I have considered not giving any meds for heartworm. IF you test them twice a year---January and July, say, it would show the MICROFILARIA which is treatable with the heartgard. No need for the harsh treatment of the worms. Better would be November and May probably. I just haven't gotten there yet. Vet's of course, don't like to do it that way. Has anyone done this type of preventing heartworm?


----------

